# Release advise.....?



## hayley1985 (May 16, 2012)

Hi, i recently took in two emaciated, half dead pigeons, kept for just over a weak to feed up/build strength before release. Released them both, that evening one returned (im hoping the other was successful), it was getting dark and raining so i allowed her to stay. The following day i released her again before work, she spent the whole day on the roof in the pouring rain and flew in window when i returned. This has happened everyday for 4 days now. People have said stop feeding her, but knowing she spends the whole day starving i havnt got the heart to shut her out. She is not remotely tame, i have hand-reared before and had the attachment problems but this girl is very wary.
Any advise would be great!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would continue feeding her until she moves on, maybe finds a flock who has a food source. She is probably scare, doesn't know where to go and is hungry, so definetely she needs your help.

Reti


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, yes I agree with Reti,

She obviously isn't sure where to go and having food and warmth for a while it's hard for her to just go out and find her own. Let's hope the other one was lucky.

If you had a local feral flock nearby that you could introduce her to gradually, then maybe she'd integrate with them, a soft release.
Are there any ferals located near to your home? Or even better do any come to your garden?

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

WAIT, please !

I am assuming these were adolescent or recently fledged youngsters ? 

Based on the behaviour you describe of the one who remains, I do not believe your friend should just be sent on her/his way....she'll just end up in the exact same predicament you rescued her from. She seems not to know what to do or where to go or how to make her way out there.

I strongly suggest:

If you can get her in again, get her in, and then do at least 4 days of Soft Release process before trying to release again. if you need directions on proper Soft Release, PM me and I will be happy to provide them.

Thanks for caring.


----------

